# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم البلاك بيرى سوفت ويير(BlackBerry Software) مساعدة :  مشكلة بلاك بيري limted احدث اصدار

## basharadd

الرجاء المساعدة فك حساب جوجل اكاونت بلاك بير لاحدث اصدار 
للضرورة من فضلكم

----------

